# Royal Canadian Navy Aircraft Finish and Markings 1944 to 1968



## observor 69 (21 Jan 2007)

It is my great pleasure to announce that Patrick Martin's newest book
concerning the finish and markings of the aircraft of the Royal
Canadian Navy is finally available for purchase!

The book has been co-authored by noted RCN historian Leo Pettipas and
has
taken 25 months of exhausting research and writing to finish.


This is THE definitive RCN aircraft finish and markings book.


Over 400 drawings (59 in colour) and more than 600 photographs (47 in
colour) illustrate, and ample text describes, the complete finish and
markings history of all RCN aircraft.


Aircraft types include: Avro Anson V, Grumman Avenger TBM-3E, AS 3 Mk
1, AS 3 Mk.1/ECM, AS 3 Mk 2, AS 3M, AS 3M2, TBM-3W2, Target Tug,
McDonnell Banshee, Barracuda Mk.II, Mk.III, Beechcraft Expeditor,
Fairey Firefly FR.I, T.I, T.2, FR.IV, AS.5, North American Harvard,
Sikorsky HO4S, Bell HTL-4/6, Piasecki HUP, Hawker Sea Fury F.10,
FB.11, Sikorsky Sea King, Supermarine Seafire Mk.III, Mk.XV, Canadair
Silver Star, Fairey Swordfish, Schweizer TG-3A, de Havilland Tiger
Moth, Grumman Tracker S-2, CS2F-1, CS2F-2, CS2F-3, Supermarine Walrus
Mk.I, Mk.II, Grumman Wildcat, Mk.V, Mk.VI and sundry types; Sikorsky
Hoverfly Mk.I, de Havilland Sea Hornet, Hawker Sea Hurricane, Fairey
Gannet, Blackburn Shark, Fairey Albacore, Hawker Seahawk.


The ship section has details of the Canadian involvement and
histories of: Fighter Catapult Ships, CAM-ships, MAC-ships, escort
carriers, HMS Nabob, HMS Puncher, HMCS Warrior, HMCS Magnificent,
HMCS Bonaventure and all other RCN vessels and bases to operate RCN
aircraft including helicopter decked ships from HMCS Labrador and
HMCS Buckingham to the last City class frigate HMCS Ottawa.


Also included are details on all Air Groups, Schools, Flights and
Squadrons of the RCN.


NOTE: As an introductory special a very limited number of copies have
been printed with ALL 400 drawings rendered in FULL COLOUR! These
premium editions can only be purchased through the CanMilAir Decals
site by simply choosing the "Full Colour printing" option from the
drop down box.
These full colour editions will not be available in stores and will
only be available while the limited quantities last!!


Discounts will be applied if, in addition to the RCN book, you
purchase one or both of Pat Martin's previous books dealing with
aircraft of the RCAF (pre unification) and the CAF/CF (post
unification).


You can order your books directly from Patrick Martin
by going to:  www.canmilair.com


Cheers, 


Wm. (Bill) Burns 
CanMilAir Decals 
London, Ontario


----------

